# عديل الرئيس حسنى مبارك محمد يحي يعتنق المسيحيه



## mora22 (13 أبريل 2010)

} عديل الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك الدكتور محمد يحي السعيد يعتنق المسيحية فيديو
http://www.word-knights.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6934


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2010)

عديل الرئيس محمد  حسني مبارك الدكتور محمد يحي السعيد يعتنق المسيحية  فيديو





إعتنق الدكتور محمد يحي السعيد  المسيحية و يروي قصة آختباره و عما كان يعانيه في طفولته و شبابه

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً بمشيئة المسيح فور التأكد من صحة المعلومات  التي وردت إلينا من كونه عديل الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك رئيس جمهورية مصر  العربية : أخت الدكتور محمد السعيد  حسبما ورد إلينا هي زوجة الاخ الاكبر  للسيدة سوزان مبارك حرم رئيس الجمهورية
الجزء الاول

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2_T6ss3Z2c&feature=player_embedded

[YOUTUBE]O2_T6ss3Z2c[/YOUTUBE]
الجزء الثاني

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2cXekNfWbA&feature=player_embedded

[YOUTUBE]e2cXekNfWbA[/YOUTUBE]
الجزء الثالث
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3NbX79j7v4&feature=related

[YOUTUBE]g3NbX79j7v4[/YOUTUBE]
الجزء الرابع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4UxEsZrJO8&feature=related

[YOUTUBE]x4UxEsZrJO8[/YOUTUBE]
الجزء الخامس

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcKjT1-1mvk&feature=related

[YOUTUBE]LcKjT1-1mvk[/YOUTUBE]
الجزء السادس
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htKvJ551KhM&feature=related

[YOUTUBE]htKvJ551KhM[/YOUTUBE]
الجزء السابع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05BIGfej3NY&feature=related

[YOUTUBE]05BIGfej3NY[/YOUTUBE]
الجزء الثامن

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6JGGtQwQ-k&feature=related

 [YOUTUBE]Z6JGGtQwQ-k[/YOUTUBE]
الجزء التاسع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SeT45kvoC4&feature=related

[YOUTUBE]0SeT45kvoC4[/YOUTUBE]
الجزء العاشر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI91nSrK-gw&feature=related

[YOUTUBE]lI91nSrK-gw[/YOUTUBE]
الجزء الحادى عشر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU-xPcEYiPw&feature=related

[YOUTUBE]YU-xPcEYiPw[/YOUTUBE]

*ياريت اى حد يعدل المشاركه الاؤلى*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2010)

*

شكرااااا

الرب يبارككم

ربنا دائما موجود بيعلن على اسمه
​*


----------



## jesus_god_1 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا على الموضوع ربنا يبارككم ويعلن اسمه دائماً


----------



## Mason (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اختبار رائع فعلا 
ومبروك علية الخلاص 
ميرسى على الخبر الجميل


----------



## Mason (17 أكتوبر 2010)

حقيقي اختبار جميل 
مبروك علية الخلاص 
ميرسى لنقل الخبر المفرح دا


----------



## farou2 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك عليه الخلاص 
شكرا للموضوع


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك عليه  نعمة الخلاص ​


----------



## Alcrusader (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يباركه ويبارك الجميع.


----------

